# 50% ALL Halloween Items at SpiritHalloween.com



## animespook (Oct 17, 2007)

Unfortunately I can't get through on the phone to them and their online SSL Security Certificate is invalid. I will not be providing personal and credit card information to an invalid (potentially compromised) SSL server.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

hmm. their certificate is valid. there are a couple of images in the cart that is being pulled from non-ssl area, so I got an error message, but then you just have to tell the browser not to show the non-secure stuff. If you select the option on your browser, then everthing sent is encrypted.


----------



## animespook (Oct 17, 2007)

Hrm. My browser (Safari OSX) tells me that the certificate is invalid. Firefox 3 has no problem with it. Hrm.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Safari, Firefox, IE and Chrome on my PC all gives no warnings.


----------



## animespook (Oct 17, 2007)

Hrm. I used Firefox OSX and it gave no warnings either. I placed my order. Thanks for double-checking. It seems to be a Safari OSX issue. Apparently OSX Safari has a history of certificate issues.

I've gone ahead and ordered my creepy crawling girl for next year!

I'd notify Spirit of the problem, but there's no way to contact them aside from telephone.


----------



## Deathly (Jan 26, 2009)

animespook said:


> Hrm. I used Firefox OSX and it gave no warnings either. I placed my order. Thanks for double-checking. It seems to be a Safari OSX issue. Apparently OSX Safari has a history of certificate issues.
> 
> I've gone ahead and ordered my creepy crawling girl for next year!
> 
> I'd notify Spirit of the problem, but there's no way to contact them aside from telephone.



Could be that the date on your computer is set incorrectly. 

Too bad I already bought all my stuff elsewhere, Spirit was just too high priced this year.


----------

